

Posterous and ambition: A lesson for startups? - coderdude
http://www.readwriteweb.com/start/2010/06/posterous-and-ambition-a-lesso.php

======
alexro
Was this PR necessary for Posterous? Doesn't look right to me. Same kind of
thing as the affiliate links called a 'test' after 4 months.

------
malloreon
This is an amazingly content-free post.

All it says is: "Posterous is releasing 1 conversion tool a day for a week.
Gutsy move. Will it work? WE SHALL SEE."

